# Chamberbitter take over - help please



## Grathman (Sep 11, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a preemergent (by brand) for Chamberbitter?

I'm looking for a specific brand and where I can get. I've killed off and pulled by hand the worst of it but want to be proactive for next year and put down a preemergent now and then again in Jan.

Yard is mainly centipede and a mix of other southern grasses. I'm in SC.

Thank you.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Gallery 75 is what I use for a Pre emergent. You have to time chamberbitter just right since it usually grows when temps are at its highest, so it needs to be applied a little later in the season than most pre emergents.

Surge is an amazing product to fight chamberbitter as a post emergent. Nothing has come close to killing it like Surge does. The chamberbitter is dead within 4 or 5 days after applying.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

The chemical called Isoxaben is supposed to be best for pre-emergent care of chamberbitter. My centipede lawn is infested with it as well, and it has been very difficult to totally get rid of. There are a couple of products that I've been able to find that contain Isoxaben.

1) Bayer Advanced Season Long Weed Control -- hose end sprayer which contains pre (Isoxaben) and post emergent. The post emergent doesn't kill chamberbitter, I tried.

2) Isoxaben liquid -- on domyown website, but expensive

3) Fertilome Broadleaf Weed Control w/ Gallery. Gallery contains isoxaben, but it looks like they only carry small bags.

I've read that it's best to apply Isoxaben in April and also in June to help prevent chamberbitter. I'm going to try this next year. Keep me posted on anything you find for this.

Has anyone found anything besides Surge that is effective on chamberbitter post-em? Surge is quite expensive. Ortho Weed B Gon really injures chamberbitter but it's back at it after a few days. I guess multiple apps probably weekly for 3 weeks will knock it out. I'm going to try this.


----------



## Grathman (Sep 11, 2018)

Good info. Will look for those products,

Does the Surge kill the grass or just the

Isoboxane as preemergent in Oct once the temp cooled? I want to be proactive and get a jump on this stuff for next summer..


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Grathman said:


> Good info. Will look for those products,
> 
> Does the Surge kill the grass or just the
> 
> Isoboxane as preemergent in Oct once the temp cooled? I want to be proactive and get a jump on this stuff for next summer..


Isoxaben will do nothing to chamberbitter in October. It will help prevent the other weeds stated on the label, but your pre emergent would have worn off a long time before the chamberbitter starts to grow (late summer). I would suggest an early June application of Isoxaben if you are targeting chamberbitter in particular. Prodiamine is a much cheaper pre emergent for your fall/winter and spring weeds.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

bmw said:


> Has anyone found anything besides Surge that is effective on chamberbitter post-em? Surge is quite expensive. Ortho Weed B Gon really injures chamberbitter but it's back at it after a few days. I guess multiple apps probably weekly for 3 weeks will knock it out. I'm going to try this.


Celsius is labeled for chamberbitter.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I think everybody covered it, but I did come across this.

https://www.al.com/living/index.ssf/2013/10/chamberbitter_is_a_tough_weed.html


----------



## Grathman (Sep 11, 2018)

Good information.

Thanks!


----------

